
Police drones with lasers could help find a murder victim in Australia - sizzle
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2195079-police-drones-with-lasers-could-help-find-a-murder-victim-in-australia/
======
bradknowles
Substitute “LIDAR” for “lasers”, and the title makes much more sense, without
needing to read any of the article — which is behind a paywall.

